# Review "the CandleMakers Store?"



## Parke Co. Grapevine (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with  the Candlemakers Store, in Ohio? They appear to be a big wholesale, manufacturer of fragrances and candle / soap ingredients. They mostly focus on candlemaking but say that all their fragrance oils are skin safe, safe to use in HP and CP and MP soaps, as well as other bath products. They do have a huge selection. They also claim that their oils are more concentrated than many for sale elsewhere. Any opinions and reviews to share?

http://thecandlemakersstore.com/


----------



## new12soap (Oct 23, 2014)

I have ordered from them. Got my order, exactly right, in good time. The ones I have used performed well, if a bit light. In fact, I need to reorder some faves.

They do have a huge selection. My only issue is that on many of them with odd non-obvious names, you have NO idea what they are because they don't provide any descriptions. They don't want to steer or influence the perception... 'k.

I do not find any of their scents to be stronger than elsewhere, as I said they are somewhat light to me. However, I do HP almost exclusively and fragrance at around 3%, so I am sure I could easily go a little higher.

As I also mentioned, I need to reorder, so I will use them again. I say they are worth a shot.


----------

